# Software de simulación de filtros (RLC)



## Humano (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy estudiando los filtros RC, RL, RLC, etc; y me he preguntado si existen programas para simularlos y obtener fácilmente la respuesta en frecuencia o diagrama de Bode. ¿Qué software es más recomendable?

Me molaría algo al estilo del LTSPICE, que sea facilito y visual. Aunque si hay de pago también estaría bien conocerlos.


Dejo una captura de lo que podría ser lo que busco que me de:







La he sacado de este interesantísimo y muy buen artículo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2009)

Graficas parecidas a esas las haces tambien con el LTSPICE. 
Para que te haga la serie de graficas tenes que usar el comando 
.STEP PARAM componente LIST valor1 valor2 valor3 valor4 ..
o 
.STEP PARAM componente valor_ini valor_final incremento


----------



## Humano (Oct 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias.

Lo acabo de probar y funciona muy bien. Al hacer zoom se aprecia la frecuencia de corte (-3dB).
Lo que no me acaba de convencer es la forma de exportar los gráficos para incluirlos en algún documento. Solo tiene la opción de wmf o bmp (portapapeles). Igual es que no sé trabajar con los wmf, pero a mi se me ve cutrísimo.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 20, 2009)

Salvo casualidad, ningun programa te va a hacer una imagen proporcionada en la 1er graficada. Las escalas automaticas te ayudan a que se visualice todo pero a eso hay que hacerle siempre un retoque para darle un poco de elegancia.

El LTSPICE tiene ventajas sobre otros programas por las opciones de graficacion que tenes (haces lo que se te da la gana con ls datos) , aunque en cuanto a fonts y tipos de linea se queda bastante atras.

En el grupo de yahoo tenes disponibles utilitarios para exportar los archivos .raw a Matlab y otros programas, pero no sabria decirte que tal son porque nunca los probe. Y exporto la imagen al portapapeles (o hago un printscreen) y con el XnView (freeware) las levanto (ctrl-shift-V), las recorto si hace falta y las grabo como jpg.

Queda algo asi:


----------

